# [SOLVED]Shift+Backspace treibt mich in den Wahnsinn

## Dorsai!

Seit einem Update Gestern von dem nichts außer xdg-utils irgendetwas mit X zutun hat hat mein X die Angewohnheit sich mit Shift+Backspace neu zu starten, wie man es von Ctrl+Alt+Backspace gewohnt ist.

Das ist höchst frustrierend, da ich oftmals noch auf der Shift Taste bin wenn ich einen falschen ersten Buchstaben oder ein Sonderzeichen tippe und gleich wieder lösche. Ich musste mich beim Schreiben dieses Textes massiv zusammenreißen und gaaaanz langsam tippen.

Ich habe keinen Schimmer woran es liegt.

Ich habe die Option

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

in der evdev Konfiguration aktiviert aber diese hat auf dieses Verhalten keinen Einfluss.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und ich kann so kein Stück produktiv arbeiten. Das ist sicher irgendwas total banales. Bitte helft mir   :Sad: Last edited by Dorsai! on Tue Oct 04, 2011 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Ahrg..., hab ich hier auch,

ich hab allerdings aktuell auch keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte..

Nutzt du zufällig einen proprietären (nVidia) Grafik Treiber? (ist nur eine dumpfe Vermutung, aber evtl. könnte es damit zusammenhängen.?)

Hier bei mir tritt es unter

xorg-server-1.10.4 (aktuell stable)

nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 (aktuell stable)

kde-4.7.1

auf.

----------

## Dorsai!

Ja, nvidia, aber ich hab schon seit etwa einem Monat den 285er unmasked. Davor hatte ich lange den 275 und ich kann ganz sicher sagen (daran, dass ich seit heute Morgen etwa 10000 mal einloggen durfte). Das wäre mir ganz sicher aufgefallen.

Etwas anderes das gestern mit im Update kam war eine neue r3 der kdelibs. Vielleicht liegts daran?

Werde jetzt mal nach und nach die updates von gestern zurückrollen.

Das ist zum wahnsinnig werden. Ich glaube ich bau jetzt die Shift Taste aus und schreibe alles klein.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit:

xkeyboard-config-2.4

ist der Schuldige. Gemasked und downgegraded und jetzt gehts wieder.

Frage ist: Woran lags? Es ist mir nicht möglich eines Changelogs der Version 2.4 habhaft zu werden. Aus den Git Commits ist auch nicht ersichtlich...

----------

## Christian99

Hätte fast gesagt, ich hab xkeyboar-config-2.4 und bei mir ist das nicht. Aber ich musste nur mal den x-server neu starten, jetzt ist es auch so. Deaktivieren von Ctrl+alt+backspace hilft übrigens auch. möglicherweise wird irgendwas gemappt so Shift=ctrl+alt. macht aber eigentlich keinen sinn, oder?

----------

## Dorsai!

Also bei dir half das entfernen der Option?

Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp" 

Bei mir brachte das nichts.

Edit: Halt, ich hatte es zweimal aktiviert. Einmal in den KDE settings und einmal in der xorg.conf.d. Vielleicht lags daran. Werd jetzt Xorg nicht nochmal neu starten nur um das zu testen. Davon hatte ich heute schon genug.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Heute hat mich das Problem auch erwischt. Das ist ein Bug in x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4. Einfach auf Version 2.4.1 updaten und der Fehler sollte behoben sein.

----------

